# miralax side effects



## teach (Oct 20, 2001)

Besides the written diarrhea, are there any other side effects people have experienced when taking Miralx? Has anyone had issues with bladder spasms? Teach


----------



## guenever (Jan 21, 2008)

I felt bloated and I also felt like it was too strong.


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

best to take at night before bed- makes your tummy gurgle and all sorts of noise- I take two doses at night so I get double whammyed but it makes me go great along with help of MOM so really dont care- may cause gas but for me not bad b/c it is at night while I sleep and the next am i get rid of it all- I dont think Im any more blaoted than Ive ever been- I bloated with fiber too. some days I feel more blaoted thatn others and I think it has more to do with what I eat than the meds.hope this helpsLori


----------



## teach (Oct 20, 2001)

Thanks... when u take the normal dose... will it make you "go" alot more than once a day???


----------



## guenever (Jan 21, 2008)

I just found myself going to the BR several times and then going, but spending a lot of time straining to get rid of little bits. Then I could still go without a BM for three days even though I was taking six fiber caps, 2 colace, and prune juice....


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

I have learned by experiment that if I induce watery d. I go good and after 4-5 times within the first two hours up in the am I am done for the day- I donot visit the potty again till next day.I donot think one normal dose of miralax will leave you going all day- it doesnt give me d. either- its when i take two doses plus a full cap of MOM that I get that effect.


----------



## guenever (Jan 21, 2008)

Maybe I should give it another shot. I just miss my zelnorm so much. It was a miracle drug. I am so tired of having a good day equal going and a not so good day equal not going.


----------



## xgracex (May 1, 2006)

The only side-effect I had was that it didn't work.







I swear it (possibly) made me worse.


----------



## heidiw (Jul 16, 2007)

i've been taking it for almost a year...and have had no side effects from it....I tried to wean myself off and start acacia fiber but fiber bloats me up so bad...I'm sticking with Miralax until the clinical study calls me for a new trial...fingers are crossed


----------



## Oznelm (Jul 2, 2004)

Hi, I have been on Miralax for about a week and a half. And no real progress. I take that at night along with my fiber caps. Those I take two per day. But no improvement any where. Bloating? Yes I have had bloating for years no matter what I take. Not much real pain. Once in a while. But not often.If it gets real bad (the pain) I take 2 Ducolax. And the next day I do feel better. But then it takes me about a week and a half to get back on track again just to make one BM. I hate IBS.Any suggestions what I can use saftely with Miralax to produce a BM daily?Maureen


----------



## Boo Boo (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm new to this site. I take Miralax every day and it works for me. I really haven't had any side effects, it just keeps me soft enought to pass. It worked better in the beginning, but I have been on it for over a year and now I am lucky if I can get 1 BM a day with it. I am always looking for something else. I was just on the Colocerin website, has anyone used this? I have been on Zelnorm, Amateza, herbals, Colon Cleanses etc. They work for a while, but then stop. I quit my job as I can go a week without a BM and then end up bent in half, bleeding hemroids the whole works! It has definitely put a toll on my life with two kids and a husband. Limits vacations, trips etc. very depressing. I just hate waking up in pain 24/7 and not knowing when the next episode is going to come. I can be fine one minute and the next be in pain and it won't stop until I go and that could take hours. I look at my husband who goes 4-5 + a day with no problems and wish I could go 1-2 x a day and be happy! If anyone has any suggestions, please write back.


----------



## Dancing Queen (Feb 2, 2008)

I take Miralax twice a day, morning and night. It does nothing by itself, so I also take Milk of Mag twice a day. Then I spend the day going in and out of bathroom with running stool. Not much comes out, just a little each time. Every couple of days I give myself a break from the MoM, and dont go to the bathroom at all, until I start up again and it takes a couple of days to start. I hate this.


----------



## xgracex (May 1, 2006)

My GI suggested that I try Miralax (again). Once a day, for at least a couple weeks. If my stools become runny, cut back a bit (every other day, or 1/2 cap every day). I've been doing it backwards, though, for a week (1/2 cap eod). No real improvement so far, so I will *sigh* try once a day for a week and see how that works for me.When I take Miralax, though, my poo has the sensation of feeling... gluey. Like, I imagine that if I were taking a 1/2 cap of Elmers Glue each morning, I would have the same effect.


----------

